# hi



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

hi im new to here i thought id join to get some more advice,im trying to produce my own line of show satins,texels,broken,rump tan ive been breeding for a couple of years now


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Warm welcome Oldtyme

:welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome  Whereabouts are you?


----------

